

23andMe for Free: The Coriell Personalized Medicine Collaborative - motoko
http://www.thinkgene.com/i-spit-at-coriell/

======
streety
It's important to note that this is limited to 100,000 participants. It's
going to take a while to reach that number but it's not the entire population
either. On the other hand the whole population isn't going to pay to use
23andMe either.

The author seems to think this initiative is the death of 23andMe et al. To
use the Coriell service you have to actually walk in the door. If you're not
in the neighbourhood then it may be easier and cheaper to use 23andMe.

------
ryanwaggoner
The author is naive if he thinks that this initiative is going to wipe out all
the for-profit ventures in this arena.

I enjoyed counting up the logical fallacies and incidences of circular
reasoning throughout the post, though.

------
sspencer
I signed up. Camden is close enough to my stomping grounds in Boston, and I
have wanted to get my genome sequenced ever since it was possible.

Now if only they'd let you patent it, a la Manfred Macx...

------
chet
I think that summarizing the project as limited due to an arbitrary "cap" as
defined by the projects initiators is a little short-sighted. Who's to say
that Coriell wouldn't continue growing the project as much as demand and
funding support such?

